# Best chews for a sensitive stomach?



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Hello all,
I'm looking for a good chew for Gandalf, he has a very sensitive stomach so we're trying to avoid things that can cause diarrhea. He's 9 months old and really loves to chew! We tried the antlers already and those gave him diarrhea. We also tried several nylabones and within minutes he was able to break off little flecks of the plastic and eat it! He is allowed to have peanut butter in a kong but he's not that crazy about peanut butter. Marrow bones I've heard cause diarrhea but he used to really like them. Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Can he eat beef? If so, bully sticks (a/k/a pizzle sticks), and dried trachea (tubes or chips) would be what I'd use. I also stuff kongs with things my allergy dog loves (dried beef liver slices and cubes, dried beef lung, dried tripe sticks). If your dog is on allergy kibble, you can use that and some of the matching allergy canned food to stuff the kong -- basically letting him work on getting some of his dinner out of the kong.

I order from Bestbullysticks.com -- they run coupon codes regularly. Their beef is Brazilian, processed in the U.S., and the prices are excellent. You can also find packs of Bully Sticks at Costco in the pet food aisle (really good prices there too).

Avoid pig ears! They're too greasy. Hooves break into sharp fragments. 

If he can eat chicken, you can get chicken feet at the Asian markets. Or even raw, frozen drumsticks (my dogs who can eat chicken love them frozen) -- just try to find good ones that aren't injected with brine!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Magwart said:


> Can he eat beef? If so, bully sticks (a/k/a pizzle sticks), and dried trachea (tubes or chips) would be what I'd use. I also stuff kongs with things my allergy dog loves (dried beef liver slices and cubes, dried beef lung, dried tripe sticks). If your dog is on allergy kibble, you can use that and some of the matching allergy canned food to stuff the kong -- basically letting him work on getting some of his dinner out of the kong.
> 
> I order from Bestbullysticks.com -- they run coupon codes regularly. Their beef is Brazilian, processed in the U.S., and the prices are excellent. You can also find packs of Bully Sticks at Costco in the pet food aisle (really good prices there too).
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions. He can have beef, I was worried about bully sticks because I read they harbor a lot of nasty bacteria? Does this cause sensitive dogs to get the runs? He had one when he was really little and it kind of freaked me out because the little end nub looked like a huge choking hazard. Do you take them away when they get too short or just let them swallow it?


----------



## ace_145 (Jun 26, 2017)

My dog loves bully sticks! I usually take away the last inch or so left as a precaution. But he has eaten the whole thing without issues. 
As for the bacteria, if he doesn't finish I just wrap it up and pop it in the freezer for next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stangbait (Sep 21, 2017)

Our girl loves lamb, cow, and deer ears! They are all white and dry, not dark and greasy like pig ears. Bully sticks and trachea tubes are a favorite too, but more expensive. Problem is these only last her about 5 minutes. We don't take them away at all, she gnaws on them and eats them until they are all gone.

She really enjoyed the Ziwi Peak deer shank bone and those would last her hours and hours, but our vet said it was too hard on her teeth.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Kangaroo tendons, if you can get them where you are. I checked if they're available on Amazon - no - but I came across turkey tendons, which may be a good option for you.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

We tried one of those dried white cow ears tonight, ( i mean the dog not us.. LOL) and he seemed to really like it! It took him about 15 minutes to eat it and so far he has kept it down. We got a pack of 12 or so for ten bucks. Just hope tomorrow is still a good day lol


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

ace_145 said:


> As for the bacteria, if he doesn't finish I just wrap it up and pop it in the freezer for next time.


Freezing does not kill many of the species of bacteria that can cause illness. It just slows their growth. Once the chew gets back to room temperature the bacteria will once again begin to multiply. And of course the bacteria that survived the freezing process can cause illness. 

Not a big deal for most healthy dogs which can handle a substantial pathogen load, but freezing won't help an immuno compromised dog at all.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

voodoolamb said:


> ace_145 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the bacteria, if he doesn't finish I just wrap it up and pop it in the freezer for next time.
> ...


Yes that's exactly why I didn't go with the bully stick. I think that's the same thing that happened with his antlers. I figure later down the line when he's healither it's a good option. Although I have no idea if the cow ear is any better he ate it quick in one sitting. We'll find out soon enough here lol. If it works we will be so happy, he's been destroying a lot of his toys lately with a crazy chew phase he's going through. Voodoo while you're here do you think the pork or rabbit meat might be better for him? Is one better for sensitive stomachs?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Pork gives one of my dogs the runs -- this one normally has an iron gut, but pork products always set him off.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Magwart said:


> Pork gives one of my dogs the runs -- this one normally has an iron gut, but pork products always set him off.


Does it I usually give most dogs the runs? He's on pork/rabbit right now and solid stools. I worry if we give him 100% pork though the fat content might be too much for him. He handled the cow ear GREAT!!! No GI upset at all this morning!


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

*How often do you give your special chew treat?*

The cow ears have been awesome, thank you for recommending them!!! How often would you give one of these treats? Every day? Once a week? Once a month? No stomach issues at all with these so I am very pleased... we are going to try a raw marrow bone next :smile2:.


----------



## Jrenkie (Jun 9, 2004)

Let us know how the marrow bone worked. I have a 9 month old GSD who loves white knuckle bones but they’re too rich for her and nasty things happen! She also likes the bully sticks and has never had an issue with them. I haven’t use cow ears but I have used venison and now that she is larger, they just disappear too quickly to make them a viable lasting chew.


----------

